# l know this is a MF forum but there is no MH forum



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

here's my Massey Harris 20 RC needs work lets see your Masseys


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

and another


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It still looks to be in good shape what kind of work do you need to do to it.
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

there's some body work but t
he motor needs work plugs, points, coil, paint, starder got new coil and plugs just to much snow to pull start it


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Good looking tractor James!!:thumbsup: Post if'n you run into any trouble.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey parts man the starter does not work whats wrong it makes noise do l need a new one if so do you have one?????


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*come on guys*

so where's your pics of your masseys


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: come on guys*



> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *so where's your pics of your masseys *


Well I do have to admitt I don't have one, I will attach a picture of one that pulls at local pulls here. Hope you enjoy it.
caseman-d


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *hey parts man the starter does not work whats wrong it makes noise do l need a new one if so do you have one????? *


jbetts, what kind of noise does it make? Is the starter motor turning and not engageing?
If the starter motor is turning but not engageing that would be the starter drive. If it's been sitting for a while it could just be stuck. Remove the starter and free up the gear on the shaft, oil it up and see if that improves the situation.
If it is grinding, that would be a worn drive/ring gear. If the drive is worn, replacing it is sometimes enough to get you by, but by the time it's grinding, the ring gear is ussually worn too.
Let us know what it is doing and we can take it from there.:cowboy:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

looks like an oliver in massey clothing caseman. would be nice to have one of those


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *jbetts, what kind of noise does it make? Is the starter motor turning and not engageing?
> If the starter motor is turning but not engageing that would be the starter drive. If it's been sitting for a while it could just be stuck. Remove the starter and free up the gear on the shaft, oil it up and see if that improves the situation.
> If it is grinding, that would be a worn drive/ring gear. If the drive is worn, replacing it is sometimes enough to get you by, but by the time it's grinding, the ring gear is ussually worn too.
> Let us know what it is doing and we can take it from there.:cowboy: *


l don't think it is engageing


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ok seeing how l did get to see to many Massey's #[email protected]$: so let's see any tractors


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: come on guys*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Well I do have to admitt I don't have one, I will attach a picture of one that pulls at local pulls here. Hope you enjoy it.
> caseman-d *


thats one strong tractor is it yours


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *l don't think it is engageing *



K, take the starter off and loosen up the drive gear on the worm. Oil it up well and rty it out. Let us know how that works out.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

jbetts heres a shot of my 555 diesel


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *jbetts heres a shot of my 555 diesel *



Thats a nice MH alot bigger then mine how long have to had it ??


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: come on guys*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Well I do have to admitt I don't have one, I will attach a picture of one that pulls at local pulls here. Hope you enjoy it.
> caseman-d *


thats a nice MF do you have any Cases would like too see them my step dad had a Case 350 with loader


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *K, take the starter off and loosen up the drive gear on the worm. Oil it up well and rty it out. Let us know how that works out. *


ok thanks Parts Man well try it and ones l try it l will let you know


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

have had it a couple years it came in a package deal wasn't going to keep it at first but it runs nice and doesn't look to bad. will get to painting it 1 of these years


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey bear when you paint it we would love to see some pic or you can drive it here and l would buy it lol whats the price be on thats kind of tractor


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i'd be looking for a new place to live if i sold that one now


----------

